# Beginner Lawn Help with New House



## H2opl20 (Apr 15, 2020)

So here it is. I'm living the American Dream. Home bought, married and baby on the way. Starter home with about 10000 square feet of land. About 2000 square feet covered in blackberry bushes. About 8000 square feet of unkept grass, dirt and most of all, weeds. I'm in the process of pulling out weeds and crab grass, mixed in with baby black berries. Lawn so infested though, that it's starting to look like I aerated the lawn. What do I do next? Is it worth pulling the weeds? Should I try to recover the grass? I need help! Someone help! I don't want to be that "guy" with the lawn that..well, you can use your imagination.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

It depends on how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go? Do you have an aversion against weed killers/chemical assistance? If so..

It can be as extreme as covering it all in tarps to smother everything.. regrading/leveling.. planting..landscaping.

The cool season guide is a good place to start to get the basics.

For the love of god though.. keep the blackberry bushes.. I still remember vividly when I was a boy 40 some odd years ago.. picking blackberries. Good times.


----------



## OhioLawnMom (May 16, 2020)

Since it seems like OP isn't coming back to this thread I will totally take over where he left off. I'm in a very similar situation, but without the blackberry bushes:

I don't mind "weeds" so much. We're hippies and not concerned about the occasional dandelion. I would just like some consistency. My back yard particularly is a mishmash of grass, grass types, and bare dirt. How do I start with one consistent type of grass over the full yard? We also have a lot of huge trees, so I have a mix of shade and sun. Plus dogs and kids.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

OhioLawnMom said:


> How do I start with one consistent type of grass over the full yard? We also have a lot of huge trees, so I have a mix of shade and sun. Plus dogs and kids.


Well, if you want one consistent grass you are in for a big project. That's a tarp and cover like mentioned above or full on glycophosate war. Then its prep soil, throw down seed + water. You have time to put together a game plan now to seed in the fall. I would research what grass you want to seed with... one that likes shade and can handle foot traffic from the dogs + kids. I know tall rescue likes shade but I'm a warm season grass guy.



> The recommended species include: Kentucky bluegrass, perennial ryegrass, tall fescue and fine fescue. Kentucky bluegrass is the primary lawn turfgrass grown in Ohio.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

How long does one tarp the lawn for to ensure it's dead?
Have a quackgrass-building front yard of a home we just bought. Not OK with using round up so tarping is an interesting idea. I'd imagine it wouldnt fully kill weeds if not willing to lay a pre-emergent, would could stunt them awhile?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

see this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=29888


----------

